# ExternalThunderbolt HD for MAC (Advice Please)



## zeng (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello,

I am asking this to MAC users; I have more than 5GB of VSTs and want to put them on an external thunderbolt device with 4 hard drives. And I will run all VSTs from there with Cubase.

What do you use for this? It should has fast reading rates to be able to run a project with many VSTs, but don't know what to buy?

Thanks,


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 20, 2017)

Blackmagic Multidock2, rock solid, fanless.
https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/blackmagicmultidock
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1042575-REG/blackmagic_design_diskmdock4_tb2_blackmagic_multidock_2.html


----------



## goalie composer (Nov 20, 2017)

I second the Blackmagic Multidock 2


----------



## Sovereign (Nov 20, 2017)

Me too.


----------



## zeng (Nov 20, 2017)

Great! Thanks for the answers. And what are the differences between this "black magic multidock" and "Lacie 2big" ?

https://www.apple.com/shop/product/HGE42ZM/B/lacie-8tb-2big-thunderbolt-2usb-30-hard-drive?fnode=5f


----------



## Saxer (Nov 20, 2017)

zeng said:


> Great! Thanks for the answers. And what are the differences between this "black magic multidock" and "Lacie 2big" ?
> 
> https://www.apple.com/shop/product/HGE42ZM/B/lacie-8tb-2big-thunderbolt-2usb-30-hard-drive?fnode=5f


LaCie is for Hard Drives and Multidock for SSDs.


----------



## zeng (Nov 21, 2017)

Saxer said:


> LaCie is for Hard Drives and Multidock for SSDs.


So for this purpose if I want to use 3.5 HDDs I should prefer Lacie in this case, right?


----------



## Josh Richman (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Saxer (Nov 21, 2017)

zeng said:


> So for this purpose if I want to use 3.5 HDDs I should prefer Lacie in this case, right?


Yepp


----------



## Sovereign (Nov 22, 2017)

Saxer said:


> LaCie is for Hard Drives and Multidock for SSDs.


Multidock takes 2,5 inch HD's too.


----------



## zeng (Nov 22, 2017)

Sovereign said:


> Multidock takes 2,5 inch HD's too.


Thanks for the info. Ok, I have currently 5 hds which are 3.5" and 7200 RPM, so I want to copy my VSTs into them and put them in a fast interface for realtime midi composing. Is Lacie enough for this?


----------



## Sovereign (Nov 22, 2017)

zeng said:


> Thanks for the info. Ok, I have currently 5 hds which are 3.5" and 7200 RPM, so I want to copy my VSTs into them and put them in a fast interface for realtime midi composing. Is Lacie enough for this?


The Lacie drive will work fine. However, I believe it already comes with pre-installed drives.


----------



## zeng (Nov 22, 2017)

Sovereign said:


> The Lacie drive will work fine. However, I believe it already comes with pre-installed drives.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Nov 22, 2017)

I have the 2Big Lacie 6TB for my audio, graphics and video work for my Mac using the TB and for redundancy have the Lacie on "standby" for my PC using its USB3. No problems here.


----------



## zeng (Nov 22, 2017)

C.R. Rivera said:


> I have the 2Big Lacie 6TB for my audio, graphics and video work for my Mac using the TB and for redundancy have the Lacie on "standby" for my PC using its USB3. No problems here.


Are you using VSTs for your audio works?


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Nov 22, 2017)

zeng said:


> Are you using VSTs for your audio works?


Yes, I generally do short historical "soundscapes" for my university/college history department(s). I use Reaper with a variety of VSTs and use its video function, or, use Premiere Pro/Audition/After Effects.

Cheers and happy turkey day.


----------



## zeng (Nov 22, 2017)

C.R. Rivera said:


> Yes, I generally do short historical "soundscapes" for my university/college history department(s). I use Reaper with a variety of VSTs and use its video function, or, use Premiere Pro/Audition/After Effects.
> 
> Cheers and happy turkey day.



Thanks!


----------



## JaikumarS (Aug 24, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Blackmagic Multidock2, rock solid, fanless.
> https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/blackmagicmultidock
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1042575-REG/blackmagic_design_diskmdock4_tb2_blackmagic_multidock_2.html



Hi,

I'm planning to streaming samples from the multidock wondering if I could use Thunderbolt to Gigabit Ethernet Adapter with good ethernet cable and stream sample from Blackmagic multidock, I would like to place the multidock in separate racks.



So wondering if this could be acheived.

Thank you.

-JK


----------

